# Good site for downloading game covers?



## triassic911 (Dec 13, 2012)

What I mean by game covers is the artwork for dvd cases that you slip in between the case and the plastic holding. My brother bought a couple of games from gamestop with no cases, so I thought I'd print him out some, only my old bookmarks disappeared... Thanks.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 13, 2012)

for wii - wii u - ps3 = http://www.gametdb.com/


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

I just use google


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 13, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> for wii - wii u - ps3 = http://www.gametdb.com/


Thanks!


----------



## PROTOBOY (Dec 13, 2012)

I also lost my bookmarks, this thread is helping me too.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 13, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Thanks!


np


----------



## Necron (Dec 13, 2012)

These two pages could be helpful 

http://www.thecoverproject.net
http://www.covergalaxy.com/forum

I think you need to be registered on thecoverproject to download the covers, but nothing aside from that.


----------

